# 70% of my detailing gear



## Guest (Jun 19, 2010)

*60% of my detailing gear*

*Missing from photos:*

*Wax's,washmitt's,drying towels,brushes,bucket,shampoo attachment,glazes,wet sanding kit,tyre shines,applicators,storage boxes,microfibres,metalpolish,and quite a few other things!!*

















































:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2010)

Now i think about it,i think its more like 60% of my collection,tar remover,loads more compounds,pads etc all missing from photo :lol: sweet jesus i think im going to faint :lol:


----------



## Igloo (Oct 18, 2009)

How useful is the little henry?


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2010)

Igloo said:


> How useful is the little henry?


Dashboard vents is about all henry likes:thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice collection.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2010)

Some more of my gear :/

















g220 to go with the rotary 

























More to come.........


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Are you sure you need anything more? :doublesho

Impressive kit lad


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice kit, I love the wee henrys. Im gonna buy one


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2010)

raitkens83 said:


> Nice kit, I love the wee henrys. Im gonna buy one


Cool as fook  buy 1


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2010)

horned yo said:


> Are you sure you need anything more? :doublesho
> 
> Impressive kit lad


haha just adding more pics


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2010)

Some more










More pics to come


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2010)

More still to take photos of......pete's 53 wax on its way also lol


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Your going to need a bigger garden !!!


----------



## Theval (Feb 24, 2010)

Nice collection you have :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2010)

haha cheers,i havnt had the time to photograph everything,still have products arriving from autosmart tomorrow and some wax microfibres and compound pads at the weekend :thumb: never ending!!!


----------



## AustCy (Jun 9, 2010)

Nice collection


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

I used to have Zymol glass like that lol....He he

You nae used it yet?


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

Still havn't photographed it all,new additions to the collection every week.....


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

pete330 said:


> I used to have Zymol glass like that lol....He he
> 
> You nae used it yet?


hehe 

I have tried it once pal...


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice!!


How do you rate the Earlex vac? I've one and think it's excellent piece of
garage kit.
G.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

gordonpuk said:


> Nice!!
> 
> How do you rate the Earlex vac? I've one and think it's excellent piece of
> garage kit.
> G.


out of 10.....7,i recently got rid of it! it was used for hoover and the vax 6131 but both have now been sold for upgrades


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

henry and a goarge ftw:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2010)

Purple Haze said:


> henry and a goarge ftw:thumb:


You got it


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2010)

*Couple more goodies *


















:thumb:

laptop in first pic - for detailing purposes 

2nd pic is an autoglym bag  (cheers cotter)


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

That's a familiar looking bag


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2010)

cotter said:


> That's a familiar looking bag


All the way from aberdeen,in aberdeen colour's,god i feel sick now :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2010)

Cheers to autobrite for the above :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2010)

1st pic:dodo juice

2nd pic: from left to right....Lake country applicator/3M microfiber/REAGENT isopropyl


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2010)

More bits n pieces :lol:


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

So not being able to detail is affecting your bank balance quite hard then :thumb::lol:

Nice collection


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Nice collection


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Its going in the right direction, glad your loving the Dodo Juice products


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

Spuj said:


> So not being able to detail is affecting your bank balance quite hard then :thumb::lol:
> 
> Nice collection


Oh yes! My arm is semi ok,so im able to detail now 



Strothow said:


> Nice collection


Cheers 



Prism Detailing said:


> Its going in the right direction, glad your loving the Dodo Juice products


 oh yes,red mist tropical,doctor,sn towel to be ordered


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Its gathering nicely since the bad times you had a while back chap.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

scottbt said:


> Its gathering nicely since the bad times you had a while back chap.


Cheers mate! Took a while to build back up properly for sure,onwards and upwards though! You sent me a sample iirc,megs apc im sure,so i owe you something! Pm me please mate


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

T4RFY said:


> Cheers mate! Took a while to build back up properly for sure,onwards and upwards though! You sent me a sample iirc,megs apc im sure,so i owe you something! Pm me please mate


i sent you some snow foam,can i have something aswell :lol::lol:
(just kidding roy)


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

T4RFY said:


> Cheers mate! Took a while to build back up properly for sure,onwards and upwards though! You sent me a sample iirc,megs apc im sure,so i owe you something! Pm me please mate


No need fella, it was a gesture to an injured soldier as it were.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2010)

More pics in a mo


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2010)




----------

